# Notation in Cubase 5



## alphabetgreen (May 12, 2009)

I'm trying to convince somebody to invest in Sibelius, but he's been doing the rounds research-wise and he's been told by one salesman that the notation facility in cubase 5 is excellent to the point of not needing Sibelius. Can this possibly be true, or is the salesman pulling a fast one? 

I know for a fact that the notation facility in cubase sx1 is very very limited.


----------



## rgames (May 12, 2009)

I use Finale - not Sibelius - but I can tell you that the Cubase score editor doesn't compare in terms of functionality. As near as I can tell, Finale and Sibelius are fairly equal, so I think the Cubase editor would pale in comparison to Sibelius, as well.

Having said that, if you write very simple music and only need to print out a few lines for live players, Cubase might be OK. But I can't imagine using it for a moderately complex work for full orchestral.

I'll also throw in the caveat that I really haven't used the score editor since SX2 - I gave up on it 

rgames


----------



## Thonex (May 12, 2009)

I agree with rgames. Cubase/Nuendo scoring feature is great for quantizing and getting an idea what the note values are, but insofar as delivering a score... tell your friend not to waste his time. Sibelius and Finale are in an entirely different league. I'm not sure about C5, but I know that in earlier version, the dynamic marking would just be graphics that weren't attached to notes... if you moved any notes... all of a sudden you had all sorts of chaos. 

The salesman was being... well ... a salesman.


My opinion

AK


----------



## alphabetgreen (May 13, 2009)

Thonex @ Wed 13 May said:


> I agree with rgames. Cubase/Nuendo scoring feature is great for quantizing and getting an idea what the note values are, but insofar as delivering a score... tell your friend not to waste his time. Sibelius and Finale are in an entirely different league. I'm not sure about C5, but I know that in earlier version, the dynamic marking would just be graphics that weren't attached to notes... if you moved any notes... all of a sudden you had all sorts of chaos.
> 
> The salesman was being... well ... a salesman.
> 
> ...



Thanks to you both. I actually use the scoring facility on Cubase SX1 for composition and it is perfect, JUST for composition. But, for what I'm now looking for (notation suitably legible for conductors and players), I'm quite sure that Sibelius and Finale (and probably a few others) ARE in a different league. I was just curious about Cubase 5, and wondered if there was a significant difference between the SX series and their latest upgrade (C5).


----------

